# 2001 nissan front end problems



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

my father has a 2001 nissan frontier pick up 2wd 4 cyl 5spd. the front driver side sags and leans really bad. its undrivable. what could be causing this to lean.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

maybe a bad shock/stuck/spring on that side


----------

